# Wheel arch brush



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Hi

Could anyone recommend a brush for cleaning inside wheel arches or is there another way of cleaning them without taking wheel off.

Thanks DW


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

hiya mate, been cleaning my motor today as usual and have thought about a brush for my wheel arches, i have been looking at the long handle vikan brushes that seem very popular on here, mothers also do a range of brushes that also could be worth looking at:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use this one, was a couple of quid from AS...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel.../vikan-long-handled-soft-brush/prod_1293.html


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

DMH-01 said:


> I use this one, was a couple of quid from AS...
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel.../vikan-long-handled-soft-brush/prod_1293.html


boom! thats the one:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> I use this one, was a couple of quid from AS...
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel.../vikan-long-handled-soft-brush/prod_1293.html





s29nta said:


> boom! thats the one:thumb:


I've got the same brush. Quality, sturdy piece of kit. Highly recommended....:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

That's what I want. 

Currently using a large wool woolie


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

neilos said:


> I've got the same brush. Quality, sturdy piece of kit. Highly recommended....:thumb:


Same here. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

s29nta said:


> hiya mate, been cleaning my motor today as usual and have thought about a brush for my wheel arches, i have been looking at the long handle vikan brushes that seem very popular on here, mothers also do a range of brushes that also could be worth looking at:thumb:


+1 for Mothers fender brush :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

As Cuey isn't around any more I'll say it... Bog brush


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

Remove the arches You know its done it properly


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

+1 for the bog brush.


----------



## kabs (Apr 14, 2014)

Loo brush £3. If its good enough for skids can't see why it can't do dirt on arches.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Bog brushes are ok to a certain extent.....but the flat one pictured doesnt have the best handle shape for certain parts, and the round headed ones would struggle to get past the tyre on lowered cars i would think.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Bog brushes are ok to a certain extent.....but the flat one pictured doesnt have the best handle shape for certain parts, and the round headed ones would struggle to get past the tyre on lowered cars i would think.


I try and use a tesco one similar to the above and it's useless on my car which is quite low  may give the vikan brush a go


----------



## kabs (Apr 14, 2014)

123HJMS said:


> I try and use a tesco one similar to the above and it's useless on my car which is quite low  may give the vikan brush a go


Which vikan, there's a similar looking one from therange for £2.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ive got a cheap long handled yellow brush one from the Range and put the handle over the gas hob and bent it does a proper job of getting in the arch


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

kabs said:


> Which vikan, there's a similar looking one from therange for £2.


that looks pot on!! :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

ordered a long handle vikan brush off the bay of e, £7 delivered:thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have my eye on the Vikan long handled brush, cheapest price I could find is £6.
I might go check that brush out at The Range, will post back here if I do.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

kabs said:


> Which vikan, there's a similar looking one from therange for £2.


This is what I've been using for the last couple of years, good bit of kit!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

As ffrs said, you can get some half decent brushes from the discount stores like The Range...and Home Bargains, Boyes, Poundstretcher, In-Store and B&M Bargains etc....worth having a nosey in.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Got this Vikan one yesterday (one in the middle) and it fits perfectly


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

ffrs1444 said:


> Ive got a cheap long handled yellow brush one from the Range and put the handle over the gas hob and bent it does a proper job of getting in the arch


Great minds think alike :thumb:.

I always buy cheap brushes and use a Hot Air Gun to heat the handle up and bend it to suit......ezzzy-peezzzy .


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Got this Vikan one yesterday (one in the middle) and it fits perfectly


this one mate? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vikan-Mul...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3cdbe9644d


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Got one of those Vikan ones from my local Autosmart rep for £4.50. Great brush. I prefer to keep my WW just for wheels and use this brush for the arches along with G101.


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

Here too, http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=215 , I like mine


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

shakey85 said:


> Got one of those Vikan ones from my local Autosmart rep for £4.50. Great brush. I prefer to keep my WW just for wheels and use this brush for the arches along with G101.


Exactly what my usages of each brush will be👍


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

same as for me^^^^:thumb:


----------



## greenyamochop (Mar 26, 2014)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Got this Vikan one yesterday (one in the middle) and it fits perfectly


That dust cap is terrible.

What do you use the brush with the wire in on the right?


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

s29nta said:


> same as for me^^^^:thumb:


Me too


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

greenyamochop said:


> That dust cap is terrible.
> 
> What do you use the brush with the wire in on the right?


You criticise the dust cap then expect an answer to your question. I don't think so


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

bigup said:


> this one mate? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vikan-Mul...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3cdbe9644d


That's the one


----------



## brookebmw (May 11, 2014)

DMH-01 said:


> I use this one, was a couple of quid from AS...
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheel.../vikan-long-handled-soft-brush/prod_1293.html


same here! absolutely brilliant! really well made brush, and super durable!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

got one:thumb:


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Went to my local range and bought this not tried it yet though



luke w said:


> This is what I've been using for the last couple of years, good bit of kit!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

That looks like the one from the range , you can slowly heat the handle in the middle and put a slight bend in to aid with the arches.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I also bought the Alaska brush from The Range, looks like good quality. Will use it next week. 
Think it's made in Denmark, just like the Vikan. For £2 I'm happy


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

I use the long handled Vikan but it's not ideal on the 'carpet' type material used for BMW arch liners as it's quite soft.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

If anyone is interested, here are some pics of the Alaska brush that I bought from The Range:

Length is the same as the Vikan and measures 40cm in length










Side view:










Bristles:


----------

